# Irish Championship 2016



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 7, 2016)

considering the success of last years comp, we've decided to organise another one

The Irish Championship 2016 will take place on June 25th-26th
The venue will be the exact same as last years, Lucan Community College in Lucan, Dublin

events, schedule, accommodation, travel and registration can all be found on the website
https://ircc2016.wordpress.com/

you can register here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/IrishChampionship2016


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 7, 2016)

Groovy. There's a possibility I'll be coming to this, which would make it my first comp outside the UK.


----------



## UAmikey (Apr 9, 2016)

Awesome. It was great last time I went, can't wait to go again!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 19, 2016)

It's official.

Register here
Website here


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 20, 2016)

I've never been to Ireland but it's not going to be easy to persuade Mrs Base that this is a good idea.

Any tips?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 21, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I've never been to Ireland but it's not going to be easy to persuade Mrs Base that this is a good idea.
> 
> Any tips?



Bribery?

Important travel question: if we vote ourselves out of the EU two days before the comp, will we need visas to get into Ireland?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 21, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Bribery?
> 
> Important travel question: if we vote ourselves out of the EU two days before the comp, will we need visas to get into Ireland?



Most likely not. I'd wager that there'd be a little wait or transitional period before Visas are required, considering the uncertainty over the referendum's outcome. I mean I'd imagine it would cause a lot of commotion among those who regularly travel between the UK and Ireland for business reasons and whatnot- if they make Visas required the moment the outcome is announced.

...But I could be 100% wrong about this...

I don't think it'll matter to me, since I'm considering spending the whole week in Ireland as a little holiday for myself, so I'll be in the country before the votes are counted.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2016)

Registered  And yay, more events this year!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 21, 2016)

@Tyler Comfy Hat, you missed the smiley! No doubt there will be a transitional period before our collapsed currency is replaced by the dollar and civil war subsides, too.

.....


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 21, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Registered  And yay, more events this year!


You need to get 4BLD WR this year to keep the tradition


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> You need to get 4BLD WR this year to keep the tradition


... Or you could?


----------



## ronaldm (Apr 21, 2016)

I really have to look at how expensive flights and all will be, but would be great to be there 

-edit- Oh, and obvs have to check to get the days off of work and all, flights are still under a 100quid, so that ain't too bad


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 21, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Registered  And yay, more events this year!


There's no schedule on the comp site. Do you have it?


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,
do you know anything about format & time limits of blind events? I'm thinking of going.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 22, 2016)

Can't get permission to go I'm afraid. Maybe next year.


----------



## Oisin (May 8, 2016)

Yes I'm registered can't wait. I actually got a gopro don't know why but it'll be fun


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 15, 2016)

Everything booked to go on my end. Can't wait to meet a bunch of Irish Cubers! See you all there.


----------



## Sidster (Jun 24, 2016)

Any meet up plans for tonight?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 24, 2016)

Courtney's


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 27, 2016)

Had a lovely time. First non-UK comp, and didn't disappoint.

Thanks for organsing Ciaran!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 28, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Had a lovely time. First non-UK comp, and didn't disappoint.
> 
> Thanks for organsing Ciaran!


No problem Tyler glad you enjoyed it


----------

